# Verschenke Siedler Online Bonus Keys &amp; Anno Online Closed Beta Code



## Bluemaster1981 (4. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

verschenke drei Codes zu:

Anno Online : Der Key lautet zur Closed-Beta: 4E5-876B-BEF4

Die Siedler Online Bonus:

1. Melde dich auf Die Siedler Online - Kostenloses Online Browser-Strategiespiel | Startseite an
2. Gib den Code unter Mein Profil ein
3. Erjhalte deine Bonus-Gems

A68-A3E9-25C4

und

732-4A6B-E8E4 kann auch 732-4A6B-F8E4 lautet die Karte ist eingerissen, deshalb kann es ein ein E oder F sein.

Viel Spass beim spielen.


----------

